#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > درخواست: فعال شدن عضویت

## Amohamadreza

باسلام
لطفا"عضویت این کاربر را فعال بفرمایید.باسپاس بسیار،محمدرضا رضائی دارسرا عضو تازه وارد.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
رنگ کاربری شما سبز هست. یعنی فعال هستید. احتمالا منظورتان بخش قرمز رنگ است. یک بخش قرمز رنگ وجود دارد که فعال شدن در آن یک بخش نیازمند فعالیت مستمر و داشتن حداقل 200 ارسال است.
موفق باشید

----------


## مکه123

سلام من هر کاری مکنم نمیتونم دغنلود کنم لطفا پیگیری کنید ممنون

----------


## مکه123

سلام مندهر کاری مکنم با گوشی خودم دانلود نمیکنه ولی رمزو زدم توی گوشی رفیقم راحت دانلود مکنه لطفا راهنمایم

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز فکر کنم شما یک بار دیگر هم دقیقا همین سوال رو پرسیده بودید.
وقت یگوشی رفیقتون دانلود میکنه و گوشی شما دانلود نمیکنه یعنی ایراد از گوشی شماست و حدس میزنم دانلود منیجر دارید یا از مرورگر غیر استانداردی استفاده می کنید یا کوکی هاتون قاطی کردند و تشخیص نمیده شما لاگین هستید درنتیجه دانلود انجام نمیشه.
درجه اول از کروم بهتره رو گوشیتون استفاده کنید یا مرورگر پیشفرض آیفون. درجه دوم همه کوکی های خودتون رو حذف کنید. درجه سوم اگر دانلود منیجر روی گوشیتون دارید غیر فعالش کنید.

سوال شما چه ربطی به این تاپیک داشته؟ این تاپیک یک نفر ایجاد کرده برای عدم فعال شدن کاربری شما مشکل دانلود رو در این تاپیک پست زدید. لطفا قوانین را رعایت کنید و هر جایی رسید پست نزنید.

----------


## hassan az

سلام وقت بخیر 
لطفا عضویت رو فعال کنید
عمليات انجام شده	خريد	شماره ترمينال	10429680
نتيجه عمليات	موفق	فروشگاه	انجمن تعمیرکاران ایران
مبلغ	300,000 ریال	آدرس سايت پذيرنده	zarinpal.com
شماره کارت	
603799******3722
تاريخ انجام تراکنش	1397/08/25 23:45:03
نام بانک صادر کننده کارت	ملی	رسيد ديجيتال	GmshtyjwKSsHYX31wazV2y0PficgY1MzETj6Y9S719
شماره پيگيري	271109	شناسه خريد	9104264200
کد مرجع	10625363755

----------


## مکه123

سلام ممنون از راهنمای شما من همین حالا گوگل کروم بروز رسانی کردم کارم را افتاد3ماه بود با این مثل درگیر بودم کسی جواب نمیداد ممنون از راهنمایی شما به امید دیدار.

----------


## amirrigi

خسته نباشید یک گوشی نوکیا۲۰۶ اوردند دکمه های۱.۲.۳ و ok کار نمیکنند لطفا کسی شماتیکی دارد بفرستد با تشکر

----------


## reza-r

سلام
لطفا
عضويت منو 
فعال كنيد

----------

